# Navarre Pier



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

I heard some news as I was going out the door this morning. I thought that I heard that the Navarre Beach pier has gotten its final approval and is going to happen. Can anyone verify this and if so, is it going to be where the old one was or east in the new park section? I also heard that it was going to be 1500 feet instead of 900. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Chris


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess I should have read the reports first. There is some news about it there.

Thanks

CHris:doh:doh


----------

